# Holster for Remington R1 1911



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, not that I got one, I want to show it off! Any suggestions on an OWB leather holster for between $50-$75? Not enough? I am assuming it will fit a standard "Government" 5" rig right?
Regards,
Eli


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, a standard 5" 1911 holster is what you need. A UBG Regulator would be my first choice.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Yes, a standard 5" 1911 holster is what you need. A UBG Regulator would be my first choice.


Wow...looks perfect!
T:smt1099hanks, Eli


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

EliWolfe said:


> Wow...looks perfect!
> T:smt1099hanks, Eli


I'd go to MidwayUSA.com and go to shooting, then down to holsters by make and model. Select 1911 govt, and it will show everything they have for that model gun. Leather, Kydex, you name it.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Side note, beware of some leather holsters with thumb breaks. I carried a full size Sig 1911 for a while, and I had a leather Galco thumb break holster. The issue was that during the summer, when the leather got hot, the thumb break would BEND instead of unsnap. Major issue, as I discovered while shooting IDPA. 

I like Hunter Brand holsters if you want a thumb break leather one: they have a double layer reinforced thumb break that negates the problem listed above. That's not to say Galco doesn't make a good holster, just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Master's Leather holster model #6011 will fit a 1911 - 5".

MASTER'S Leather PANCAKE Holster - Open Top


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Redelf88EDIT
I like Hunter Brand holsters if you want a thumb break leather one: they have a double layer reinforced thumb break that negates the problem listed above. That's not to say Galco doesn't make a good holster said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> Eli


----------

